# Beach Vacation in a month... & I'm scared for my gear.



## jdramirez (May 19, 2013)

The last time I went to the beach, I had a Sony point and shoot ($200) and I had no fear. I was taking pictures while the water was up to my knees with my daughter splashing around. 

And now that I have a 60D which might be a 5d mkiii by the time we are beach bound, a 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS mkii, a 24-105mm, and a bunch of other lenses. And one grain of sand is all it takes to screw things up. 

So... what do yall suggest? I will absolutely avoid changes the lenses outside... and I will absolutely not leave my gear on the sand or even on a blanket that might have sand on it... but is it worth the risk to even take it out of the hotel? Should I rent a body/lens and let the guys at Borrow lenses remove the sand from the motor? 

I was thinking of stupid ideas like wrapping saran wrap around the lens and body and then just treating the lens like it was a prime... but that doesn't really seem reasonable. 

I should have agreed to go to Disney again.


----------



## Z (May 19, 2013)

I understand your apprehension, but the way I try to look at it is: what's the point in having that gear with you if your fear will inhibit your creativity?

Either get your gear insured for all risks (which you should anyway) and forget about it, or just take the $200 point and shoot. You'll probably end up with better photos.


----------



## pierceography (May 19, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much. Just use common sense for the most part and you should be fine. When I went to the Caribbean last year, I had my 5Dm3, 24-70 (mk1), 70-200, 100mm, and a few other lenses.

The vast majority of my pictures were taken on the beach, including some where my camera was almost sitting on the sand trying to get angle shots. I would never change lenses on the beach -- I'd head back up towards the beach hotel we stayed at if I wanted to swap. I'd only set my camera down on my camera bag while I was on the beach, but even that was only a few times. And I never took my camera (and myself) into the water -- though I wouldn't worry about going waist deep if the waves weren't too much.

The best piece of advice I can offer is to watch the humidity. Our hotel room was air conditioned (thank god), and being on an island the humidity was usually close to 90%. With the temperature and humidity differential between our hotel room and the exterior, my camera and lenses would immediately fog up and be unusable for ~10 minutes once I walked outside, which would make it real difficult to run out and grab a shot if I saw something interesting.

So I would bring several large ziplock bags, put your gear in them before you plan on heading out, and let them sit outside (we had a secure porch area) so that your gear can get acclimated to the temperature. The bags will prevent some fogging, but will it will take longer for your gear to become acclimated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2013)

+1 on the insurance. When I go to the beach, my gear does, too - else, what's the point in having it? I don't generally wade into the water with it - I'd get a waterproof housing for my S100 for that.


----------



## jdramirez (May 19, 2013)

Z said:


> I understand your apprehension, but the way I try to look at it is: what's the point in having that gear with you if your fear will inhibit your creativity?
> 
> Either get your gear insured for all risks (which you should anyway) and forget about it, or just take the $200 point and shoot. You'll probably end up with better photos.



I do have my gear insured... but for catastrophic damage and theft. One lone grain of sand is on me to send it back to get it cleaned out. I'm taking my gear... but I wish I had a better plan for keeping sand away.


----------



## JPAZ (May 19, 2013)

FWIW, we obtained our gear to use it. Common sense should prevail, however. 

For a beach vacation, I'll take my kit if I am walking or sitting but if I know I am going in the water (even up to my knees), the gear stays securely locked up and I take my old D10 P&S. In good light, the pics out of that are OK and the camera can go underwater to 14 feet without worry.


----------



## BruinBear (May 19, 2013)

I live in southern California and bring my camera and lenses, including non weathersealed ones, to the beach all the time and have never had any problems. 

And yes, I do change lenses all the time at the beach, just get into a habit of pointing the lens/camera down and away from the water when changing lenses as the mist/spray from the ocean does tend to get all over your stuff. To the same point, my front elements tend to be pretty covered in mist by the end of the day so make sure you have something to clean with. 

I would also suggest you bring along a rocket blower or similar. Getting sand on your gear is pretty much unavoidable. I would take extra care that there isn't any sand around the mount when you go to change lenses. And NEVER wipe down any lens surfaces, even with liquid cleaners, unless youre sure that you have blown off all sand particles, youll essentially be sanding your lens. 

As for being in the water while holding your camera, it really just depends on how comfortable you are with not dropping your gear and how high the tide coming in is. I have had my 6D and 17-40 on a tripod about a foot above the incoming tide level shooting a slow shutter of the water coming in. Camera came out unscathed but tripod wasn't as lucky, had to that it apart and clean every single piece.

Along with all that...ENJOY YOUR VACATION! Don't worry too much about your gear as everyone else said.


----------



## brad-man (May 19, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> I live in southern California and bring my camera and lenses, including non weathersealed ones, to the beach all the time and have never had any problems.
> 
> And yes, I do change lenses all the time at the beach, just get into a habit of pointing the lens/camera down and away from the water when changing lenses as the mist/spray from the ocean does tend to get all over your stuff. To the same point, my front elements tend to be pretty covered in mist by the end of the day so make sure you have something to clean with.
> 
> ...



+1 I live in S Florida and frequently bring my gear to the beach, though I do try to use only weather-sealed lenses. I _have_ to go at least once a year for the annual Air & Sea Show which coincides with Fleet Week. Though, sadly, it was greatly reduced to civilian planes & boats this year due to sequestration


----------



## jimjamesjimmy (May 19, 2013)

id suggest selling all your gear and getting a camera that youd be happy taking out with you to take pictures, imagine if you went on a trip to the desert , what would you do then! 

where is the fun in photography if you cant even take your camera to a beach! absolutely crazy


----------



## jdramirez (May 19, 2013)

jimjamesjimmy said:


> id suggest selling all your gear and getting a camera that youd be happy taking out with you to take pictures, imagine if you went on a trip to the desert , what would you do then!
> 
> where is the fun in photography if you cant even take your camera to a beach! absolutely crazy



thanks for the help, I put up the craigslist ad just now.


----------



## fresh_melbourne (May 19, 2013)

ahhh ... same problem here ... I am shooting two weddings in Europe and on the way back to Australia I am going to have a 1 week stopover in Vietnam. Great! Love the great photo opportunities but I am afraid I will not have a relaxing day on the beach watching my equipment all the time. Unfortunately I have no solution yet - I thought about leaving 50% of the equipment in the hotel safe - 25% in the room - and carry 25% around. 

I have no insurance for my gear as it is really expensive to get one (at least here in Australia) - I am pretty much only worried about theft as this is something you can't control and all your gear is gone. So definitely thinking about one. How much do you pay for your insurance (please also mention the insured total and excess). I would love an insurance just for the trip ... 

_My sites: www.freshphotography.com.au www.fabulous-femme.com
My gear: love my 5DIII with lots of lenses ... my favourites: 50 1.2L, 85 1.2L II, 70-200 2.8 IS II_


----------



## pato (May 19, 2013)

I recently too my EOS 550D to the beach in Thailand. I always had it with my Sigma 18-125 in a bag, together with my Sigma 400mm lens. I only changed the lens when I was sitting on a beach chair or very sure that there was no sand in the air. Was no problem at all. 
And don't forget, sand grains are normaly fairly large and don't get into the really small opening in the lens. Simply be carefull while changing it, but that's more or less.
Ah and don't drop it into the sand, or at least have a air-duster (or however it's called in english) ready to clean it


----------



## verysimplejason (May 19, 2013)

Just bring something like this if you really don't have the budget to get an underwater case. It's good for playing in knee deep water. Also make sure that somebody is holding your items every time. For me, it's me and my wife holding the bags with lenses always.

http://shashinki.com/shop/dicapac-korea-m-54.html


----------



## jdramirez (May 20, 2013)

fresh_melbourne said:


> ahhh ... same problem here ... I am shooting two weddings in Europe and on the way back to Australia I am going to have a 1 week stopover in Vietnam. Great! Love the great photo opportunities but I am afraid I will not have a relaxing day on the beach watching my equipment all the time. Unfortunately I have no solution yet - I thought about leaving 50% of the equipment in the hotel safe - 25% in the room - and carry 25% around.
> 
> I have no insurance for my gear as it is really expensive to get one (at least here in Australia) - I am pretty much only worried about theft as this is something you can't control and all your gear is gone. So definitely thinking about one. How much do you pay for your insurance (please also mention the insured total and excess). I would love an insurance just for thIe trip ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 20, 2013)

I would just take the 60D and the 24-105, maybe if you have a wider alternative as a second one also. That should cover the most. I live in a very dirty and dusty country and often go to the beach. I always have a cotton scarf for myself and that I also use to wipe off the camera over the course of the day, sometimes I use it to cover the camera also.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 20, 2013)

Leave your camera in the room and have a splash around with your kid. I'm sure she'd like that more than being your model.


Some things are more important than taking photos.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 20, 2013)

Since 30 years I have carried my stuff nearly everywhere.
Beaches, mountains, small planes, sailing boats. Never felt unsecure, just thought a few seconds about safety (belt wrapped around my hand, will there be drops of salty water...), but then you should forget this and simply make pictures.
Never had a problem.

Sounds like an advertisment, but: just do it!


----------



## brianboru (May 20, 2013)

I've just brought it - having it with is more fun than not. 

(With that said, I have contemplated an Outex cover a couple of times. http://outex.com/ )


----------



## michi (May 20, 2013)

Depends on the beach and climate I would say. Beaches with thicker sand are really no problem. It's that powdery fine sand in windy climates that can get nasty. I would recommend to stick a UV filter (or maybe even a circular polarizer) on your lens, and then bring a few plastic or ziplock bags that you can stick your equipment in when not in use. Yeah, some people say the camera is made for taking pictures, and they are right, but if you don't have tons of money, you still have to worry about your expensive equipment that you saved up for. There's nothing wrong with trying to minimize damage.


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2013)

My gear goes with me everywhere..... including canoe trips. If I am going somewhere "safe", I use an ordinary camera bag. If I am going somewhere a bit riskier, I bring the gear in a pelican case.... keeps it very safe when not in my hands. It also makes a fairly indestructable travel case.

The 60D is semi-sealed. Ive used mine in all weather for many years and never a problem.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 20, 2013)

I have a similar trip planned and will be down in the sand working to photograph endangered nesting birds. I dont plan on changing lenses outside unless it's DEAD calm and that's usually never the case on a beach.

Canon does offer a cleaning service which is relatively inexpensive. If you are concerned about sand contamination, you can always send your gear to Canon for a full cleaning when you get back. Dont feel that your gear would be ruined if you plopped it in the sand accidentally.

If you are reasonably careful with making sure you have brushed the sand off of the joint between lens and camera, you should not have any problems. Avoid cleaning the front lens element if you can or use a UV filter on the front (a sacrificial lamb). You can unscrew it and wash it under the sink with soap and water if it gets salt haze built up on it.

Enjoy your trip and dont worry about your gear. It's why we own Canon!


----------



## pj1974 (May 20, 2013)

I've owned DSLRs for about a decade, and have taken many many photos at the beach. Generally I don't hesitate to change lenses at the beach, but if it's windy I refrain from doing this (or I go to the nearest non-sandy area, eg walk 50 metres away from the sand of the beach). I do not try not to change lens too often, on the beach - but never at ground level, nor when sitting down (as sand is more likely to get pick up / kicked up at that level). So usually I do a change with the body hanging off my neck. 

Having grown up in Australia and then spending about a decade in Europe, also visting various beaches when I lived there - and eg going on holidays to Thailand 3 years ago, I have taken my DSLR gear (and prior to that my P&S camera/s) with me wherever I go. Sand possibly did get into (or 'along the barrel of') one of my Fuji P&S cameras - that may have have caused issued (but I had taken over 100,000 shots with it, so that's not bad).

I found more issues with going from very cold conditions (eg below -20 outside) in Romania - to inside conditions (causing the lenses to humidify / 'fog up') was more annoying, and as others have stated, could possibly present more issues. I had the same condensation issue (but with less severity) in the tropics (even when it's been the off-peak / humid season). ???

I enjoy taking photos at the beach - and I love swimming, walking at the beach. So I have taken my DSLR cameras to the beach hundreds of times. When there is a small risk of me actually falling in the water (eg wading in water with waves) I use my older DSLR body / lens combination eg Canon 350D with 18-55mm kit lens, rather than my Canon 7D with 15-85mm.

Certainly do be careful changing lenses... but if you are careful - you should be right. I would also say that having an 'air-rocket' to blow away dust, sand particles, and also a soft (eg micro-fibre) cloth to hand - but away from sand itself, to wipe away any sand, dust, etc - is handy. 

Best wishes - and yes, do enjoy your holiday (not just the photography side of it). 8)

Paul


----------



## jdramirez (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm thinking I'll get a flexible plastic bag and fasten the end with a rubber band. So everything but the lens is not exposed. So I'll have to adjust the settings in advance, but then I won't have to worry about sand getting between the grooves and into the motor. 

I'm feeling more confident... I just have to find some strong but flexible clear plastic that will zip up into a sand resistant bag.


----------



## Swphoto (May 20, 2013)

If you're going to go the plastic bag route, I would use one of these instead of a generic plastic bag. They're cheap and you can re-use them, plus if you don't mind having the bottom portion open then you can still control the camera. I use them when I'm going to be out in the rain for a while.

FWIW I've used my 60D/5D2 on the beach (without protection) and have had no issues. I'll be using my 5D3 this week - I won't bother with the sleeves unless the weather is really bad. Everything will be in a Lowepro AW bag (with the cover on it) when not in use.

http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-Rainsleeve-18-Inch/dp/B000PTFDYO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369061853&sr=8-1&keywords=optech+rainsleeve

http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-Rainsleeve-14-Inch/dp/B002TI71HQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369061853&sr=8-2&keywords=optech+rainsleeve


----------



## viggen61 (May 20, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> If you're going to go the plastic bag route, I would use one of these instead of a generic plastic bag. They're cheap and you can re-use them, plus if you don't mind having the bottom portion open then you can still control the camera. I use them when I'm going to be out in the rain for a while.
> 
> FWIW I've used my 60D/5D2 on the beach (without protection) and have had no issues. I'll be using my 5D3 this week - I won't bother with the sleeves unless the weather is really bad. Everything will be in a Lowepro AW bag (with the cover on it) when not in use.
> 
> ...



I second the rain sleeves from Op-Tech. They're not expensive, and they are shaped to a camera's form better than a plastic bag.

I gave one a workout yesterday with my gripped 7D plus 100-400L. It kept everything nice and dry, even when my hood was channeling water onto it.

My only complaint is the drawstring closure. Between that, the slippery plastic and my lens hood, the front kept sliding backwards. Maybe I should get another "BGN" hood from KEH, and lay down a bead of silicone to keep that from happening...


----------



## Hardwire (May 20, 2013)

Care is all that is required. We had a beach holiday in the Maldives and I took the 5dii and 24-105 (with a few others) but found that I was able to get by with just that one work horse lens....sure its not the best but it suits for a holiday and had the 70-300 and 50 1.4 in the bag for when required.

On the beach, as others have said...turn so your back to the wind when changing lens, keep the body face down and you will generally be fine.

In terms of going near the water...accept that at some point everything will break or get damage and dont let it hold you back...like the attached shot where I (for only the second time) gave her my camera to get a shot of me and we were neck deep in the sea!

Care and caution, not regret for missing out


----------



## Dantana (May 20, 2013)

I used to have these same kind of reservations, but then at some point realized that there was no point in having the camera if I wasn't going to take it anywhere.

I bought my current Canon body before a trip to Hawaii and it did take me a bit to get confident in using it all the time. 

Last year I went on a trip to Cabo, and thought about it much less. I had it with me pretty much everywhere. I didn't have any big sand issues, but I almost had a major water issue. We went out for a day of shopping in town which was quite a ways from our hotel. I took only my camera and one lens, which is usually how I like to explore, make the lens decision based on where we are going and then make it work. There was an impromptu group decision to take a boat ride out to the arch at Lands End where the Pacific meets the Sea of Cortez. The boat was small and it was pretty rocky, lots of spray, but everything was going okay, got some really nice shots. The problem came when we got back and the boat landed on the beach, not a dock like where we started. A friend had offered to put my camera in her bag (not waterproof) for a bit of protection as I hadn't brought anything along (bad idea), and as she was jumping from the boat onto the sand she slipped, luckily landing on her backside and holding her bag up and out of harms way.

If it had gotten dunked, the fault would of course had been mine for not being prepared. I had a nice small drybag sitting in the hotel that would have been perfect and quite easy to take along in cargo shorts or a lightweight bag, and now I plan to always have it around when water is even a remote possibility. It's not one of those huge bulky dive bags but one of the smaller ones that rolls up into a very small package. I'd think about picking one up if boats or anything similar are a possibility.


----------



## cayenne (May 20, 2013)

brianboru said:


> I've just brought it - having it with is more fun than not.
> 
> (With that said, I have contemplated an Outex cover a couple of times. http://outex.com/ )



wow, the Outex things looked interesting...till I realized you can't see the LCD screen or the back screen.

I'd guess about your only option with that on would be to shoot in full auto since you'd not be able to see to change your settings?

cayenne


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> The last time I went to the beach, I had a Sony point and shoot ($200) and I had no fear. I was taking pictures while the water was up to my knees with my daughter splashing around.
> 
> And now that I have a 60D which might be a 5d mkiii by the time we are beach bound, a 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS mkii, a 24-105mm, and a bunch of other lenses. And one grain of sand is all it takes to screw things up.
> 
> ...



Another Sony P&S


----------



## weddingsnapper (Aug 6, 2016)

Insurance is so important - it's just not worth losing all your gear and then having to start from scratch.

I have most of my gear covered - with a few less important or older lenses not covered. If they go, they go...

It's good to also have them insured against accidental damage, as that always happens when you least need it - both financially and hassle wise.
This is especially true during wedding season - if I drop my main camera and 70-200, I need to know that I grab a new one the next day and that I won't be too much out of pocket. If you're interested, you can see my wedding photography site at https://www.weddingsnapper.com.au


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 6, 2016)

It is so hard to be a good dad and a photographer at the same time, I am learning.

Our baby sleeps late, so on the occasional beach trip, I slip out early for some birds, sunrise, etc. For family fun time, leave the gear somewhere I imagine is fairly secure--or I use my 60D with an ef 50mm 1.4 or very old (2005) 16-35 2.8.

Bon voyage!


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 6, 2016)

Common sense usage works 99% of the time.
1. Don't change lenses on the beach
2. If it's windy enough that you can see or feel blowing sand, leave the gear in a plastic bag and wait for better conditions. Don't set gear on the ground or beach towel unless it is enclosed in a gear bag.
3. If shooting crashing surf up close use a waterproof enclosure.
4. Wipe down the exterior of gear with a damp washcloth when you return to your room. Blow the front protection filter before using your usual glass cleaning method.
5. Buy theft insurance for anything you can't afford to lose.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2016)

Similar quandary. With me I reasoned the photos I take of my daughter go no further than my hard drive and maybe an A3 sized print for home. So I leave the 5D Mklll in the hotel on beach days and use my £129 compact - I happily stand up to my knees in the sea then and shoot away - it's not really the super image quality I am interested in, it's the expression on her face and the compact captures that just fine.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 6, 2016)

Many years ago I used disposable film cameras for places where I didn't want to take my SLR..... like rollercoasters!

Todays equivelent are probably waterproof cameras, such as the D30.. but they're a bit more expensive, though still much less than a decent lens.

Fundamentally you need to not worry about your kit.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 6, 2016)

I just got back from Cape Hatteras. I know what you are thinking. Heed the advice given by users here. Sand and salt spray are the biggest issues. Clean everything very well after each day of use. Try to use a blower to remove single grains of sand from anywhere/everywhere before any wipe down or opening anything.

I used a pelican case to store my gear and desiccant to absorb any residual moisture. 

Upon returning, I sent the gear I used back to canon for a cleaning.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 6, 2016)

Waterproof P/S..... And have fun in the water!


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 8, 2016)

Back from a week at a beach with the little ones. Most used the 5diii and 24-70 (and never changed lenses when out and about) but when I know we would be potentially getting wet, used the D10 P&S. The JPEGs out of the D10 certainly don't compare to the RAW out of the DSLR, but most were acceptable. So, getting wet was not a problem.


----------

